# your favorite jig



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a couple of grub head and one sweedish pimple I use. gotta love em!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I like small jigging raps and hali type rigs.


----------



## Holmz (May 3, 2007)

jigs are best for perch fishing i take it? i know nothing about catching perch really. they are more near the shore too right?


----------

